# Calling All Oklahoma City Area Cigar/Pipe Lovers.



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

I would like to invite all Oklahoma City area cigar and pipe smokers to Bricktown-OKC on Sunday August the 27th at Toby Keiths I Love This Bar and Grill. This is an Impromptu Herf/Meeting of Oklahoma area lovers of the leaf. Bring the kids and wife as I will have my 10 year old son and 8 year old daughter and wife. Toby Keiths does not take reservations it will be on a first come first seated basis and smoking is allowed on the patio area so I would suggest all of us meeting there. The time I would like for us to meet is 7:00pm. If you are interested please PM me as I would like to know who is coming. I have posted a link of Toby Keiths if you are not familiar with it.

Look forward to seeing everyone

Rob

http://www.ilovethisbarandgrillokc.com/


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

smokinpoke said:


> I would like to invite all Oklahoma City area cigar and pipe smokers to Bricktown-OKC on Sunday August the 27th at Toby Keiths I Love This Bar and Grill. This is an Impromptu Herf/Meeting of Oklahoma area lovers of the leaf. Bring the kids and wife as I will have my 10 year old son and 8 year old daughter and wife. Toby Keiths does not take reservations it will be on a first come first seated basis and smoking is allowed on the patio area so I would suggest all of us meeting there. The time I would like for us to meet is 7:00pm. If you are interested please PM me as I would like to know who is coming. I have posted a link of Toby Keiths if you are not familiar with it.
> 
> Look forward to seeing everyone
> 
> ...


If it's 7:00PM, then I can surely make it! I take the kids back to their moms at 6:00pm....and I might make it out to ZT at 10:30 today.

KASR


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

I will try to be there... I have to see what kind of school work i have... We will see.

LT :gn


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Bleh! It was raining all day yesterday - so I hung back. Did you swing by there Rob?

KASR


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

yeah we waited till abut 7:30 but no-one showed. now i know what it's like to be the ugly girl on prom night and get stood up. hehe.  it's all good though maybe we can set something up in the future and get the people from Missouri, Arkansas, and Kansas to come down.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

smokinpoke said:


> yeah we waited till abut 7:30 but no-one showed. now i know what it's like to be the ugly girl on prom night and get stood up. hehe.  it's all good though maybe we can set something up in the future and get the people from Missouri, Arkansas, and Kansas to come down.


Dang sorry about that man! Call me next time...we figured the patio would have been closed due to weather...I owe ya!

KASR


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

smokinpoke said:


> now i know what it's like to be the ugly girl on prom night and get stood up.


No offense but you bear a striking resemblance to a large male go-rilla! 

Thanks for the invite, I didn't pick it up til just today after the fact I guess. I would not have been able to attend anyhow but it's always good to be invited.


----------

